# Sculpt for a Zombie Makeup



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Sculpt for a Zombie makeup inspired by KNB EFX Group's work on The Walking Dead.

The teeth here are stand-ins for the real teeth, which will be hard plastic underneath the foam latex "skin."


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow...very detailed and realistic! Loving it


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is awesome looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your attention to detail is impressive. The face has a living quality to it, even if it is supposed to be undead


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Your kickin ass Mr. C! Keep it up!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome work, can't wait to see the finished look


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome sculpt. Love the texture!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great looking sculpt.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks beautiful. Is the head mold a cast of you?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!

Yes, this one's on my face.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Damn impressive sculpt Mr.C!!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

I do see shades of "The Bicycle Zombie" in your sculpt, as always Mr. Chicken nice work. What are you doing your teeth out of?


----------

